# Bay Of Plenty Advice Required for Families!!



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello

We are coming out to NZ in June/July 2013 and although originally we were intending at moving to North Shore, Auckland - my Husband may have found work in Bay Of Plenty.
Could anyone please tell me any information regarding Tauranga?
For example...
Where the best places are, with reference to buying/renting? 
Schools for our 5 year old?
Areas to "avoid"?
Best places to go etc etc?

We are young (ish) family (In our 30's with 1x Daughter)

Help appreciated!!

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh I'll be keen to read people's responses to this one as we're hoping to be moving up that way from Wellington within the year.
Mount Maunganui is just beautiful and if possible we'll probably try to live as near to it as possible, however I've got to think of the commuting time to Hamilton - although not every day - maybe 3 days out of 8. 
Spent some time there on a number of occasions and it is a stunning beach resort with plenty of sun, sand, sea and walking tracks, shops, cafes, bars, restaurants.
Have a colleague who lives further out between the Mount and Papamoa and he tells me Bethlehem is really nice with good schools and Papamoa - although a lot of Poms live around Papamoa....in his opinion (being a kiwi) ha ha!

Crossing my fingers my company let me transfer within the year. Wellington great but we want more settled weather, better climate, more things to do and better beaches for our toddler growing up.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I believe Mount Maunganui to be the best beach in NZ. Unfortunately, can't help with areas to avoid in Tauranga etc, as I have never lived there. I remember reading recently that it is the second fastest growing city in NZ, after Auckland. About 100,000 residents currently.


----------



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for the information

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for your reply!
I'm looking forward to / hoping for replies

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi

I Live in Tauranga ( and LOVE it)! There are heaps of posts I have put on here about life in and around here, as well as specific areas within Tauranga and the Mount. Try http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne.../48846-moving-nz-honest-opinion-tauranga.html for one lot of info. I you search on my profile for all posts I have made, you will find quite a few.

And if you are wanting to see how life really works for people living over here, check out the pics on my website (link below).

If you have any other questions that I haven't answered, let me know!


----------



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Jen!


----------



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Where to live*

Can anyone advise me of the best areas to live?
Schools etc?

I understand that there aren't any catchment areas for the schools? 
The only reason I ask is because in North Shore, Auckland they have strict catchment areas - which makes buying/renting pretty concrete as to where you have to be if you like the school!!

Regards
Rebecca


----------

